# need reccomendation on lifting harness for golden with painful weak behind



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

hello Italiana- i shifted your thread to the correct section  

you can post the x rays & members can help you out. Has the vet started him on any medication, anti-inflammatories or injections to sooth his joints? I'd advise looking into some supplements as well ( glucosamine, curcumin etc) 

i've seen people use modified towels or shopping bags to cut a harness to lift the rear end- you could you a towel wrapped around him to give him a boost. Search rear dog harness there are a couple of options that pop up on amazon that look great- here's one that looks fuss free:

https://www.amazon.com/Support-Harness-Injured-Disabled-Surgery/dp/B07KXGWRYP

hope this helps!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ffcmm gave you some good options for a harness and also pointed out medication that might be helpful. 

How much does your Sr. Golden weigh? 
Vets usually recommend keeping their weight down to help ease strain/stress on hips and joints.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ginger Lead gave the 2020 GRCA raffle one of theirs -- as all the raffle 'stuff' is here to get attached to, it is one of the best I have played around with. Have never had need of one personally, but I think if I did, I really like this one. GingerLead Dog Support and Rehabilitation Harnesses
Agree with keeping dog as lean as possible.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The help 'em up harness is wonderful


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

I second the help em up harness. It was helpful for my lab.









Choosing the Right Harness  - Help 'Em Up®


The Help 'Em Up Harness is a full body mobility harness for dogs who are old, arthritic or rehabilitating. The Help 'Em Up Harness is a full body mobility harness for dogs who are old, arthritic or rehabilitating. The only dog lifting harness with Hip Lift. dog lifting harness, dog mobility...




helpemup.com


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi Italiana, I just purchased a harness from Amazon by Petsafe, Carelift. It works very well, but for a male I found the strap around the belly to be in an inconvenient position for urination. I took that part off and just use the straps around the hind legs. Watson actually likes it, feels secure when we lift him up the stair (just 3 steps) or into the car, or just to get on his feet after a long nap. Cost was $49 free shipping. His arthritis is very severe in one hip and his lower back. I can share the xrays if you like. Watson is 12 yrs 10 mo.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

And he looks like the cow from the movie Jurassic Park who was fed to the Velociraptors lol


----------

